# Missouri hunter kills large Coyote?????



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.kmbc.com/r/26121874/detail.html


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

104 lb. coyote????????

Someone is covering something up.

That is over double the normal weight for a 'yote.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I know we have some big ones running around but not that big:yikes:My biggest went 47 lbs so far but I know of one from last year that went 62lbs.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

We have killed a few hundred over the years and the biggest was around 45# .Bud


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn, that's almost as big as my Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Damn, that's almost as big as my Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

102 lbs?
That's almost as big as my Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

It doesn't look like a normal yote in the picture, really long nose. Can a yote and a wolf cross breed? That's what it looks like, but don't know if it's possible.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> It doesn't look like a normal yote in the picture, really long nose. Can a yote and a wolf cross breed? That's what it looks like, but don't know if it's possible.


 I believe that they do cross breed in rare circumstances. This one even looks more like it is a wolf. The color does not match any of the yotes I have seen. I believe someone is covering something up which probably would not be unusual either. This thing whatever it is is not a 3 year old coyote.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Doesnt look like a song dog to me.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

The largest coyote on record that i could find was 74-3/4 pounds. This has to be a wolf.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

*http://www.kmbc.com/image/26134526/detail.html*

That's a big son of a something for sure


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

DNA usually doesn't lie...


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

That doesn't look anything like a pure yote. I agree it could be a hybrid of some kind but by that picture it looks more wolf than anything.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

That's like saying an 8' human is "unusually tall" That guy must hunt downstream of the Missouri Nuclear powerplant.


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

Certainly an anomaly. My guess would be a hybrid of sorts too, but the DNA test should have revealed that.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Dna doesnt lie but sure does look like a wolf


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> Can a yote and a wolf cross breed? That's what it looks like, but don't know if it's possible.


All subspecies of_ Canis lupus_ (which includes wolves, domestic dogs, and dingoes) as well as other forms of _Canis_ (coyotes, foxes) generally CAN cross breed.

Coyote + dog and Coyote + wolf have been seen many times (in fact, there is some evidence that the "Red Wolf" may actually be a coyote/wolf hybrid).


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> Dna doesnt lie but sure does look like a wolf




Doesn't lie but doesn't always tell the whole truth.

A DNA test is only good if you look for all species present. 

If you're only looking for a coyote gene, well that's all you'll get.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

wally-eye said:


> Doesn't lie but doesn't always tell the whole truth.
> 
> A DNA test is only good if you look for all species present.
> 
> If you're only looking for a coyote gene, well that's all you'll get.


Sure looks like a Wolf to me too...


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

wally-eye said:


> Doesn't lie but doesn't always tell the whole truth.
> 
> A DNA test is only good if you look for all species present.
> 
> If you're only looking for a coyote gene, well that's all you'll get.



Plus DNA testing among various species/subspecies of _Canis_ isn't always determinant.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> Dna doesnt lie but sure does look like a wolf


Your right...DNA doesn't lie....but the person that reported back to the media most likely did in this case... looks to me like a wolf :rant::rant:


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

what would be the advantage to liaring?


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> Doesn't lie but doesn't always tell the whole truth.
> 
> A DNA test is only good if you look for all species present.
> 
> If you're only looking for a coyote gene, well that's all you'll get.


That isn't exactly true.... when doing a DNA test, they look at the entire gene sequence and it would have to match it to an existing sequence in their database... and if they arn't, they are not running an accurate DNA test.

In this case, I would guess DNA samples got mixed up or something...

The thing I find most astonishing is the fact the animal isn't just fat, it a very large framed animal, nothing like a coyote, and the color is not right either... It looks more like a husky to me than anything else...

Clyde


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

You guys need to stop being bitter and envious, if you want to shoot yotes like that start implementing QCM on your property! 

Obviously this guys does and is pretty successful...wonder if he was using bait?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Trout King said:


> You guys need to stop being bitter and envious, if you want to shoot yotes like that start implementing QCM on your property!
> 
> Obviously this guys does and is pretty successful...wonder if he was using bait?


:lol::lol:


Yote or not, can you imagine shooting that thing thinking Yote.. Walk up, OH ****!!!!


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone remember the collared Michigan wolf that wondered down the Mississipi River and was killed somewhere around Missouri? If memory serves me correctly, it was arrowed by a farmer while trying to get some chickens. Seems like this happened 10 or so years ago, I read about it the MUCC magazine.

Makes you wonder if any of our UP wolves have girlfriends in Missouri.


----------



## sparky107 (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm with Clyde. I think it looks more like a husky than a coyote.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

GettinBucky said:


> Your right...DNA doesn't lie....but the person that reported back to the media most likely did in this case... looks to me like a wolf :rant::rant:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Trout King said:
> 
> 
> > You guys need to stop being bitter and envious, if you want to shoot yotes like that start implementing QCM on your property!
> ...


Yeah! Just think how big he'd of been next year.:evil::lol::lol:

I'm thinking there's a whole bunch of convicted rapists in MO that are filing appeals because this lab processed the DNA evidence that convicted them.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> http://www.kmbc.com/r/26121874/detail.html


Boy, duck season has been over for only a couple weeks and I've seen deer hunting posts and now a coyote post:lol:

I'm looking forward to some first ice perch posts  :lol:

Turkey season can't get here fast enough!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Boy, duck season has been over for only a couple weeks and I've seen deer hunting posts and now a coyote post:lol:
> 
> I'm looking forward to some first ice perch posts  :lol:
> 
> Turkey season can't get here fast enough!


I saw on his facebook status the other day that there was actually a time of year when he didn't want to even think about a turkey for a week... I'm thinkin' somebody better check to make sure he's okay. :lol:


----------



## P.R.S.F. (Jul 2, 2008)

Definetly does'nt look like a yote!Looks like a wolf.

I have heard of one out east that was 100lbs and I saw the pic it was definetly a yote.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> I saw on his facebook status the other day that there was actually a time of year when he didn't want to even think about a turkey for a week... I'm thinkin' somebody better check to make sure he's okay. :lol:


Man I am lost.. Duck,goose is over.. Muzzy is over.. Hell thought about breaking out the bow.. Went yote hunting tonight and just got in at 3am.. LOL 

Oh and Connell you will never see such a thing on my FB... It is the sport of kings.


----------



## P.R.S.F. (Jul 2, 2008)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ngAg&esq=10&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

srconnell22 said:


> I saw on his facebook status the other day that there was actually a time of year when he didn't want to even think about a turkey for a week... I'm thinkin' somebody better check to make sure he's okay. :lol:


Didn't I see a Facebook post on muzzleloader bullets:lol:


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn, that's almost as big as my Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn, that's almost as big as my Alaskan Malamute..


----------



## Big Honkers (Dec 20, 2008)

Damn that's almost as big as my Alaskan Malamute.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Big Honkers said:


> Damn, that's almost as big as my Alaskan Malamute.


We get the picture Honkers.. Its almost as big as your Alaskan malamute:lol:


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Well I have to believe that MCd's is resonsible,probably the toy.

seriously that is one big coyote.


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Yeah! Just think how big he'd of been next year.:evil::lol::lol:
> 
> I'm thinking there's a whole bunch of convicted rapists in MO that are filing appeals because this lab processed the DNA evidence that convicted them.


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!

I agree DNA may not lie.......but humans do. There have been 3 wolves in IL killed. MO has had 3, or wait a minute make that 2, or wait a minute just 1 from MI that had a collar on it.:lol:


----------



## Big50blaster (Feb 4, 2005)

P.R.S.F. said:


> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ngAg&esq=10&page=1&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0


They said that the monster laying by the deer at the link above turned out to be a nuetered wolf dog hybrid that more than likely was an escaped pet.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Article in paper today says there are alot of wolf/coyote hybrids in NorthEast


----------



## Kabooyah (Feb 1, 2009)

If it looks like a wolf and weighs in like a wolf then it's more than likely a wolf. The only U.P. wolf I've ever seen was tall and lanky much like the animal in the picture.


----------

